# ,  / > UW3DI >      UW3DI

## NIKOLAY555

.       8O

----------


## NIKOLAY555

,   .

----------


## LZ2ZK

.   R1  +12V,   1.    ,    3-5 .
  UW3DI,                (+250V).           9-10 .

----------


## LZ2ZK

.

----------


## serge22

, ,   .     .
http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...E4%E0%F0%EE%E2

----------

